# Race to Sub x on x!



## LemonCuberIGuess (Jun 27, 2017)

This is another race to sub X threads, but i wanted to do something different. Letting you do multiple events when racing to your time! You may also compete in unofficial events like 2BLD or MTS (Match the Scramble).

PS The times your racing to have to be a multiple of 2. (Example: Race to sub 11 On Skewb would not be aloud.)

You May use your own scrambles. No hand scrambles.

There is a maximum of 8 Events for multiple Races.​
There is a Poll(IDK Y).

Have Fun!


----------



## WaffleCuber (Jun 28, 2017)

Race to Sub-20 on 3x3
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-28
avg of 12: 26.05

Time List:
1. 24.95 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U F R D2 U' B D2 F R F' 
2. 24.46 F2 D2 B L D F L2 B' D' U2 R U2 L' U2 F2 R B2 L F2 L' F' 
3. (32.69) F' D2 F' L2 B L2 F U2 F' D2 B2 L' R2 U F R F' D L2 B' R 
4. 29.66 L2 D2 U B2 R2 D F2 R2 U F' R' B2 D2 F' R D' U2 L' D2 
5. 28.68 D2 F2 D' F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 F' U' L2 R2 F' D L B2 F U' 
6. 27.05 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 L' F2 B' D2 U' B2 U' B R F' 
7. 27.20 U' L B' L' F2 L F2 L2 F B2 U' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 
8. 22.95 D F2 R' U2 B' U L' B U R' B2 U2 R2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' 
9. 22.97 L2 D2 U2 B U2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L U2 F L D2 B' L U2 
10. (20.06) L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' U2 L2 R' F2 D' F' R2 U' B' D2 F' D 
11. 27.33 F R L2 F' U' F' L2 F' L2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 D2 R D2 R F2 D 
12. 25.18 D R2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 U L2 B R' F' D' U B2 F R' D2 U


----------

